# 1961 Higgins flightliner before and after



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks pretty nice but not perfect. The good thing is it's 100 percent original. Allstate whitewalls even cleaned up nice. Rear light lens is in great shape and the unit works. Battery compartment for headlight and horn needs more work. Nice bike and I'm happy overall about the way it turned out. Needs pin for kickstand. Thanks, rob.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## BrentP (Jun 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## TammyN (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks Great, and cleaned up beautifuly! nice Flightliner.  Chris


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucky you have that tail light! I bought my uncle's flightliner at an auction and of course that tail light is long gone. Have an extra laying around?


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 21, 2014)

Did you take the clear coat off?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2014)

*No*



Euphman06 said:


> Did you take the clear coat off?



I did the best I could on all the chrome but got scared when I seen it peeling. Bike has since been sold. Oh, by the way I consider myself lucky finding this bike with the light intact. Like john(jd56) said, they're always missing. If I had another I sure would sell it to ya. Rob.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 21, 2014)

I had a different one awhile back and went to autozone and picked up a can of clear coat remover. Sprayed it on, waited a minute and scraped it right off. That stupid clear coat they put on was impossible to shine up so it looked a million times better once it was gone. I don't know if I should, or shouldn't have done that though.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2014)

*Good call*



Euphman06 said:


> I had a different one awhile back and went to autozone and picked up a can of clear coat remover. Sprayed it on, waited a minute and scraped it right off. That stupid clear coat they put on was impossible to shine up so it looked a million times better once it was gone. I don't know if I should, or shouldn't have done that though.




I probably would have tried that if I knew of the product. Still turned out very nice, but you're right. Would have shined like a new diamond.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, gloves needed for this stuff, but worked very well.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...t-remover/_/N-25uj?itemIdentifier=660007_0_0_


----------

